# Selfie with your fav sling :)



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

As the title goes....

Show a "selfie" with your fav slingshot 

Happy sh00ting - xe0n aka Dr0id


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy ShOOting - treefork aka Jaws

View attachment 59339


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Good day.

Yo Slingshots WBG


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> image.jpg


hahaha thanks !


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Me and my Axe.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I made this for charity. It's one of my faves.


----------

